# rabbit nest box idea



## babygurl33868 (Jan 30, 2014)

I recently decided to raise meat rabbits, to offset our dependence on commercial meat. I have a good idea on where I'm gonna put my cages, but still undecided on the actual cage design. At first I was going for all wire, then I saw the following picture:







Has anyone done this???? Or seen it done? 
There are no pics of the back of the blue drum, but I would put in a door on the back or in the side if under a roof.


----------



## CDC (Jan 31, 2014)

I am far from being an expert so I will let others really give the advice.

With that being said, i really like the idea behind this.  Almost alleviates the need for a shed or separate shelter over the cages and gives the rabbits a place to get out of the elements.  I would be concerned with keeping it clean though.  Maybe if you put a wire floor in the barrel it would give enough ventilation to keep it dry.  I would be interested in what others have to say though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting, it would be neat to see pictures of the back, sides and bottom to see how it might be set up to keep the rabbits from slipping/injury.  Wonder how well it would keep the rabbits cool or warm depending the season and clean ability as mentioned.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 31, 2014)

BAD idea no matter how one looks at it .


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jan 31, 2014)

If you look closely it looks they have sliced off the side of the drum so it sits flat on the ground.  I would think that it would have a wire floor or you could't pick it up to clean under it or move it without the rabbit escaping.  If you are in central florida keeping the rabbits warm wouldn't be a factor.  You still have to deal with extreme heat and would definitely get very hot in the drum if it were out in the sun.  I am assuming these are to set on the ground and be moved around?


----------



## CDC (Feb 1, 2014)

They look like they are on some kind of stand and off of the ground. With a wire bottom they would work almost like a Canadian hutch wouldn't they?  In other words, instead of covering the whole cage you are giving the rabbits somewhere they can get out of the weather when they want to. I would still be concerned about ventilation though.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Feb 1, 2014)

Might be tough to actually get a hold of your rabbit in there.  Looks like there is a door in the cage end but if your rabbits don't want to be caught like some of mine it would run into the barrel.  If you had a door in the other end of the barrel when you open it it might run back into the cage part.


----------



## CDC (Feb 1, 2014)

you could rig up a door on slides to block off the barrel and keep the rabbit in the wire cage part to solve that problem...


----------

